# fallo Abiword 1.02

## HaRiC

Selecciono texto a copiar de un documento  le indico copiar en el menu (o ctrl+c) y se cierra el Abiword...

¿alguna soluccion?

----------

## CGentooS

a mi me pasa lo mismo   :Sad: 

debe ser un bug, que supongo que corregiran en posteriores versiones, tendremos que esperar....

----------

